# No veins in Russian tortoise egg



## swatsx (Sep 12, 2015)

I candle my egg about every 7-10 days I don't see any veins I do see a black spot in the top left and the inside is pink what are other indicators the egg is good? No smell it's solid no squishy parts was laid on July 31st


----------



## swatsx (Sep 14, 2015)

No one?


----------



## Jodie (Sep 14, 2015)

No veins is not a good sign, but I would leave it until obviously bad.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 15, 2015)

Was it the only egg that was laid? Did the female bury it or just drop it? Was this his her first egg deposit? Pics of the egg being candeled would help


----------



## swatsx (Sep 16, 2015)

First egg, she was with the male as far as I know her whole life, only one egg, it wasn't buried so much as the substrate was only 3 inches deep but there was a crater made I'll post pics this week


----------



## swatsx (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## swatsx (Sep 18, 2015)

Are these pictures good enough


----------



## Raymo2477 (Sep 19, 2015)

Doesn't look good, but don't give up! I had a supposed dud show veins after 6 weeks.

As long as the egg does spoil what does it hurt to leave it in?


----------

